# M/F looking for Skype roleplayers and for someone to be a male



## Glamgiu (Feb 6, 2018)

I am looking for someone to do a romance RP with me using a bounty hunter character that is basically a slow build romance that is really sweet and sensual and not a crude hookup. I want someone to play a male character for me which is the character my female falls for. Also I'm a bit interested in canines as of now so I'm hoping that if anybody is interested, they have a canine character like a wolf or a fox. If not you can either make one up or I have one I don't know what to do with since I don't play males. Bonus points if you have a Skype. Basically it would be a slice-of-life RP with maybe some action involved. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 8, 2018)

I can do all of those things except for the canine part. I don't really do canines. If that's a deal breaker, that's fine. 

But could I maybe push an avian your way as a replacement? 'v'


----------



## Glamgiu (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry. I'm not really interested in avians. A friend of mine on Skype has been trying to get me into them with a gryphon character but I'm not interested.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 14, 2018)

Glamgiu said:


> Sorry. I'm not really interested in avians. A friend of mine on Skype has been trying to get me into them with a gryphon character but I'm not interested.


Okeh


----------



## Dongding (Feb 14, 2018)

lol. It must be hard to be a birb.


----------



## Rabiere (Feb 19, 2018)

Glamgiu said:


> I am looking for someone to do a romance RP with me using a bounty hunter character that is basically a slow build romance that is really sweet and sensual and not a crude hookup. I want someone to play a male character for me which is the character my female falls for. Also I'm a bit interested in canines as of now so I'm hoping that if anybody is interested, they have a canine character like a wolf or a fox. If not you can either make one up or I have one I don't know what to do with since I don't play males. Bonus points if you have a Skype. Basically it would be a slice-of-life RP with maybe some action involved. Hit me up if interested.



hello, i m interested if the offer is still open : x


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 28, 2018)

hi are u still doing this rp im very interested


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 4, 2018)

I happen to be a male and my main sona is a wolf.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2018)

Good luck on finding a partner!


----------

